# Bubble Hash Into Canna Butter...



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok I have more bubble hash then care to smoke.. I want to make some canna butter has anyone tried to use bubble hash to make Canna butter? all the recipes Ive found are for bud or trim.. 

How much would you add for 1 pound of butter (4 sticks) ? how long would you simmer this mixture for?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 15, 2011)

I wouldnt ruin good hash by turning it into butter, just eat the hash


----------



## hughesresearch (Jan 15, 2011)

well, hash feel twice as strong and i use one ounce of bud per lb of butter, so half an oz? really id start off kinda low like 10g in a batch of brownies. if its not strong enough, you can just smoke and the brownie will carry the high for longer than normal. but, here some science: you have to put thc in an oil soluble form. why? because the thc isnt getting broken down in your stomach, its breaking down in your digestive tract, like with alot of time release pills. this is a little slow of a process which makes the release of thc slower into your bloodstream. also since the thc in in oil form the breakdown is slower. for example thc stays in heavier weighting people than skinnier ones. im medium so keep your bs comments out people. so if it were me, id be smoking the shit ouuta the hash while making it and whatever i felt like using, is what i use, and btw heres a great old school recipe: http://www.suite101.com/content/scratch-brownies--favorite-a2894


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 15, 2011)

sure your not talking about CBD and CBN

Marijuana
Cannabinoids (THC, CBD, CBN...)

The Active Ingredients Of Cannabis

Cannabinoids are a group of chemicals that can be divided into three different types: natural herbal cannabinoids, natural endogenous cannabinoids, and synthetic cannabinoids.

Natural herbal cannabinoids are chemicals that occur, in large concentrations, in cannabis plants. They are responsible for the intoxicating effect of cannabis products like marijuana, hashish, and hashish oil.

Natural endogenous cannabinoids are produced in the bodies of humans and some animals. Their main function is to bind to cannabinoid receptors in the body of the organism they were produced in.

Synthetic cannabinoids are chemicals that bind to cannabinoid receptors in the human body. They do not occur in nature, and must be synthesized by humans.

There are some synthetic cannabinoids like jwh-018 that (when ingested by humans) produce effects similar to, although not the same as, natural cannabis products.

Below is some information about natural herbal cannabinoids found in cannabis products like marijuana, hashish, and hashish oil. Natural endogenous cannabinoids and synthetic cannabinoids are not covered in any depth in this article.

THC (Tetrahydrocannabinol) gets a user high, a larger proportion of THC will produce a stronger high. Without THC you don't get high.

THC is responsible for most of the cerebral (mental) effects of cannabis. Besides potentially inducing feelings of euphoria and happiness, THC can cause people to feel anxious, nervous, or paranoid.

CBD (Cannabidiol) increases some of the effects of THC and decreases other effects of THC. Larger amounts of CBD tend to relax both mind and body, and decrease feelings like anxiety, nervousness, and paranoia.

Cannabis that has a high level of THC and low level of CBD will produce a very strong cerebral high. The body may feel more physically energetic when compared to ingesting cannabis with larger levels of CBD.

Cannabis that has a high level of both THC and CBD will produce a strong cerebral high. The body will feel somewhat relaxed and heavy. At lower dose sizes, physical activity is possible (with effort).

As the dose size increases, the body will feel more relaxed and heavy. This makes physical activity require more effort. Fresh hashish is an example of a cannabis product with high levels of both THC and CBD.

Cannabis that has low levels of THC and high levels of CBD will produce more of a stoned feeling. The mind feels relaxed and dull, the body feels relaxed and heavy, most people do not like to engage in physical activity.

CBC (Cannabichromene) is not psychoactive in pure form, and is not known to interact with THC to affect the high.

CBL (Cannabicyclol) is a degradative product like CBN. Light converts CBC to CBL.

CBN (Cannabinol) is produced as THC ages. High levels of CBN tend to make a person feel messed up rather than high. CBN levels can be kept to a minimum by storing cannabis products in a dark, cool, airtight environment.

THCV (Tetrahydrocannabivarin) is found primarily in strains of African and Asian cannabis. THCV increases the speed and intensity of THC effects, but also causes the high to end sooner.

If you are a grower, you can experiment with different strains of marijuana to produce the various qualities you seek. A medical marijuana patient looking for something with sleep inducing properties might want to produce a crop that has high levels of CBD.

Another person looking for a more energetic high will want to grow a strain that has high levels of THC and low levels of CBD. In general, Cannabis sativa has lower levels of CBD and higher levels of THC. Cannabis indica has larger amounts of CBD and lower amounts of THC than sativa. See marijuana strains.

For a more scientific description, see below for an excerpt from marijuana growers guide by Mel Frank. The book was published in 1996, updates have been added on this page to bring it up to date and reflect more current findings.

Cannabis is unique in many ways. Of all plants, it is the only genus known to produce chemical substances known as herbal cannabinoids. These cannabinoids are the psychoactive ingredients of marijuana; they are what get you high, buzzed, or stoned.

In 1974, there were 37 naturally occurring herbal cannabinoids that had been discovered. By 2010, there had been over 80 naturally occurring herbal cannabinoids identified as being produced by the cannabis plant.

There are 3 types of cannabinoids:
--- Herbal: occur naturally only in the cannabis plant
--- Endogenous: occur naturally in humans and other animals
--- Synthetic: cannabinoids produced in a lab

Most of the cannabinoids appear in very small amounts (less than .01 percent of total cannabinoids) and are not considered psychoactive, or else not important to the high.
Many cannabinoids are simply homologues or analogues (similar structure or function) to the few major cannabinoids which are listed below.
Tetrahydrocannabinol - THC

Delta 9-trans-tetrahydrocannabinol - delta-9 THC is the main psychotomimetic (mindbending) ingredient of marijuana. Estimates state that 70 to 100 percent of the marijuana high results from the delta-9 THC present. It occurs in almost all cannabis in concentrations that vary from traces to about 95 percent of all the cannabinoids in the sample.

In very potent strains, carefully prepared marijuana can be 20 percent delta-9 THC by dry weight (seeds and stems removed from flower buds). Buds are the popular name given to masses of female flowers that form distinct clusters.

Delta 8-trans-tetrahydrocannabinol - delta-8 THC is reported in low concentration, less than one percent of the delta-9 THC present. Its activity is slightly less than that of delta-9 THC. It may be an artefact of the extraction/analysis process. Almost everyone who uses the term THC, refers to delta-9 THC and delta-8 THC combined, as THC.

Cannabidiol - CBD

Cannabidiol - CBD also occurs in almost all strains. Concentration range from none, to about 95 percent of the total cannabinoids present.

THC and CBD are the two most abundant naturally occurring cannabinoids. CBD is not psychotomimetic in the pure form, although it does have sedative, analgesic, and antibiotic properties.

In order for CBD to affect the high, THC must be present in quantities ordinarily psychoactive. CBD can contribute to the high by interacting with THC to potentiate (enhance) or antagonize (interfere or lessen) certain qualities of the high.

CBD appears to potentiate the depressant effects of THC and antagonize is excitatory effects. CBD also delays the onset of the high but can make it last considerably longer.

When only small amounts of THC are present with high proportions of CBD, the high is more of a buzz, the mind feels dull and the body de-energized.

Cannabichromene - CBC

Cannabichromene - CBC is another major cannabinoid, although it is found in smaller concentrations than CBD and THC. Relative to THC and CBD, its concentration in the plants is low, probably not exceeding 20 percent of total cannabinoids. CBC is believed not to be psychotomimetic in humans.

Cannabicyclol - CBL

Cannabicyclol (CBL) is a degradative product like CBN, light converts CBC to CBL. There are no reports on its activity in humans, and it is found in small amounts, if at all, in fresh plant material.

Cannabinol - CBN

Cannabinol - CBN is not produced by the plant per se. It is the degradation (oxidative) product of THC. Fresh samples of marijuana contain very little CBN but curing, poor storage, or processing such as when making hashish, can cause much of the THC to be oxidized to CBN. Pure forms of CBN have at most 10 percent of the psychoactivity of THC.

Like CBD, it is suspected of potentiating certain aspects of the high, although so far these effects appear to be slight. CBN seems to potentiate THC's disorienting qualities. One may feel more dizzy or drugged or generally messed up but not necessarily higher.

In fact, with a high proportion of CBN, the high may start well but feels as if it never quite reaches its peak, and when coming down one feels tired or sleepy. High CBN in homegrown grass is not desirable since it represents a loss of 90 percent of the psychoactivity of its precursor THC.

Tetrahydrocannabivarin - THCV

Tetrahydrocannabivarin - THCV or THV is the propyl homologue of THC. In the aromatic ring the usual five-carbon pentyl is replaced by a short three-carbon propyl chain. The propyl cannabinoids have so far been found in some strains originating from Southeast and Central Asia and parts of Africa.

In one study, THCV made up to 48.23 percent (Afghanistan strain) and 53.69 percent (South Africa) of the cannabinoids found. We've seen no reports on its activity in humans. From animal studies it appears to be much faster in onset and quicker to dissipate than THC.

It may be the constituent of one or two toke grass, but its activity appears to be somewhat less than that of THC. Some people use the term THC to refer collectively to delta-9 THC, delta-8 THC, and THCV.

Cannabinoids And The High

The marijuana high is a complex experience. It involves a wide range of psychical, physical, and emotional responses. The high is a subjective experience based in the individual and one's personality, mood, disposition, and experience with the drug.

Given the person, the intensity of the high depends primarily on the amount of THC present in the marijuana. Delta-9 THC is the main ingredient of marijuana and must be present in sufficient quantities for a good marijuana high.

People who smoke grass that has very little cannabinoids other than delta-9 THC usually report that the high is very intense. Most people that don't smoke daily will feel something from a joint having delta-9 THC of 3 percent concentration to material.

Cannabis products having a THC concentration of 5-10 percent would be considered good, 10-15 percent would be considered very good, and over 15 percent would be excellent quality by daily users standards. In general, we use potency to mean the sum effects of the cannabinoids and the overall high induced.

Marijuana is sometimes rated more potent than the content of delta-9 THC alone would suggest. It also elicits qualitatively different highs. The reasons for this have not been sorted out. Few clinical studies with known combinations of several cannabinoids have been undertaken with human subjects.

So far, different highs and possibly higher potency seem to be due to the interaction of delta-9 THC and other cannabinoids (THCV,CBD,CBN, and possibly CBC). Except for THCV, in the pure form, these other cannabinoids do not have much psychoactivity.

Another possibility for higher potency is that homologues of delta-9 THC with longer side chains at C-3 (and higher activity) might be found in certain marijuana strains.

Compounds with longer side chains have been made in laboratories and their activity is sometimes much higher, with estimates over 500 times that of natural delta-9 THC.

The possibility that there are non-cannabinoids that are psychoactive or interacting with the cannabinoids has not been investigated in detail. Non-cannabinoids with biological activity have been isolated from the plants, but only in very small quantities.

None are known to be psychotomimetic. However, they may contribute to the overall experience in non-mental ways, such as the stimulation of the appetite.

Different blends of cannabinoids account for the different qualities of intoxication produced by different strains of cannabis. The intensity of the high depends primarily on the amount of delta-9 THC present and on the method of ingestion.

A complex drug such as marijuana affects the mind and body in many ways. Sorting out what accounts for what response can become quite complex.

© copyright - mel frank and www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/
last update: january 2011


Books

Cannabis and Cannabinoids:
Pharmacology, Toxicology, and Therapeutic Potential

Researchers from Europe, the US, Australia, and Brazil focus on the health aspects of cannabis and cannabinoids, mentioning social and political dimensions only when required within the medicinal discussion.

They consider botany, taxonomy, chemistry, and history; pharmacology and pharmacokinetics; indications for cannabis and THC; risks and side effects; other cannabinoids; and other constituents of cannabis.
Cannabis and Cannabinoids (paperback)
Cannabis and Cannabinoids (hardcover)



Marijuana Botany

Very good book about breeding marijuana and improving the quality and quantity of your crop. This has information from doctors, scientists, horticulturists, and other professionals. Collected from 50 years of laboratory and field research.

Not for the small time grower, this is more for commercial operations and advanced growers. Understanding this book requires that you have a some knowledge of horticultural and scientific terminology.
Marijuana Botany



Marijuana Chemistry:
Genetics, Processing And Potency

Explains the various cannabinoids that marijuana is made up of and how things like growing conditions, harvesting, processing, affect the potency of the final product.

Lots of tables, graphs, and other info. Recommended for the intermediate and expert marijuana grower, this is heavy on chemistry. If you do not have a very good grasp of science and chemistry this book is not for you.
Marijuana Chemistry



The Cannabis Breeder's Bible:
The Definitive Guide to
Marijuana Genetics, Cannabis Botany
and Creating Strains for the Seed Market

Very good book for the marijuana grower that would like to produce their own premium seed variety for personal use, or to market and sell worldwide. Contains photographs, illustrations, and interviews with breeders and seed bank professionals.

Covers such topics as genetics and breeding, the science of cannabis (DNA, evolution, etc), developing your own strain, international seed law issues, protecting your new breeds or strains from being produced and sold by others, shipping seeds and clones, breeding lab designs, product testing, common mutations, and more.
The Cannabis Breeder's Bible



Marijuana Related
Books About Growing Marijuana
More Marijuana Articles
Various Marijuana Links




http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mj028.htm


----------



## hughesresearch (Jan 15, 2011)

pretty sure otherwise you could eat weed and get high, not possible.


----------



## hughesresearch (Jan 15, 2011)

sorry i did a ton of research cause i never seemed to get high off the butter, til i made $400 brownies. most pills that are released the same way i need to take triple doses for it to work. some people cant even get high off eating it.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 15, 2011)

I make butter with 1/2 oz of duff or 1oz of good stuff ground into powder and throw into one stick of butter and one batch of store bought cookie mix and I am high all frickenn day, love that stuff.

Someone said once on TV that there will come a time in the cannabis culture that they will look back to the present times and wonder why we smoked marijuana instead of eating it.

I eat a cookie on my day off around noon and smoke a J in the morning and when I start to feel the teeth getting itchy and the eye getting puffy, I pu ton ym snow crap and go for a walk wioth the dog in the field with the snow and walk on water (ice).

IO am vaping some cheese so I am rambling

But moral is I would rather eat it than smoke but smoking is instant gratification and eating it is all day enjoyment


----------



## hughesresearch (Jan 15, 2011)

and yes i was talking about delt 9 and others, but we can do this all day:
*2.3.2 Cannabis in the body* 
*2.3.2.1 Absorption, metabolism and excretion* 
Cannabis is usually smoked as a "joint", a variable mixture of hashish (or marijuana) and tobacco. The dosage depends on the desired effect (generally one cigarette containing 2 percent THC). The active principle is absorbed very rapidly via the respiratory tract and lungs, with an onset of action just a few minutes later. The effect peaks at 15 minutes, subsides gradually after 30 to 60 minutes, and is largely finished after 2 to 3 hours (Geschwinde 1996). The bioavailability (proportion of substance active in the body) depends greatly on the smoker's technique and varies between 10 and 25 percent (with a maximum of 56 percent). THC is absorbed by the body much more slowly after oral intake (eating or drinking) and then has a lower bioavailability of 4 to 12 percent because of the poorer absorption, catabolism in the liver and the fact that the inactive tetrahydrocannabinolidic acids in natural cannabis products cannot be transformed into psychoactive 9 -THC unless they are heated first, as is the case when they are smoked (Lehmann 1995). In contrast to absorption through the respiratory tract, in which peak plasma concentrations of THC may be achieved while the product is being smoked, the plasma concentration increases constantly over a period of 4 to 6 hours when cannabis is ingested; a state of intoxication is reached later and is of a different quality. 
The high solubility of 9 -THC and its active metabolite 11- OH- 9 -THC in fat mean that they are bound almost completely to protein in the plasma, cross the blood- brain barrier with ease, and are eliminated only slowly from lipid- containing tissue. This slow elimination gives the substances a biological half- life of one day (Lehmann 1995); other authors have reported half- lives of three to five days (Adams, Martin 1996). The substances are thought to be metabolized twice as quickly by chronic users of cannabis as by first- time users (Adams, Martin 1996; Maykut 1985). 
The relationship between plasma concentrations and the degree of intoxication is discussed in Chapter 2.3.5 (Cannabis and driving). 
The cannabinoids are metabolized rapidly in the liver. To date, some 80 different, mostly inactive metabolites have been identified (Agurell et al 1986). No major metabolic differences between male and female users of cannabis have been observed (Wall et al 1983).


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 15, 2011)

i'm not picking a fight and dont have all day to do this 
I am still learning as we all are.


----------



## hughesresearch (Jan 15, 2011)

oh and to previous, thats exactly what i try to do by smoking for instant, then eating for more of a pharmacology effect. i suffer depression, anxiety, and insomnia. i know not life threatening but whatever. smoking helps the depression when i wake up and eating helps anxiety, smoking at night helps sleep.

im not picking a fight, yours stated greatly the differences in cbd, cbn and thc. i was just going after what the people want, more thc


----------



## NewHampsha (Jan 15, 2011)

Fight Fight Fight Fight Fight!!!!!!!

If you have that much to "not burn" try the trial and error method. It is always fun!


----------



## hughesresearch (Jan 15, 2011)

oh come on were not fighting, but im guessing since the originator of the post hasnt replied, they have made up there mind.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 16, 2011)

NewHampsha said:


> Fight Fight Fight Fight Fight!!!!!!!
> 
> If you have that much to "not burn" try the trial and error method. It is always fun!


I think im going to try 10 grams for the first pound of butter and go from there this bubble was really strong a peice the size of a grain of rice will send you into space .. I dont want to over do it and be hiding in the bathroom for 8 hours lol..


----------



## hughesresearch (Jan 16, 2011)

dont worry about hiding in the bathroom, just test them when you dont have anything to do that day. if there too strong, youll pass out in a pot coma lol, wake up hours later high as balls.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 16, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> dont worry about hiding in the bathroom, just test them when you dont have anything to do that day. if there too strong, youll pass out in a pot coma lol, wake up hours later high as balls.


Cool and thx for the recipe.. I think Im going to do a batch of brownies and a batch of pistachio brittle... basically peanut brittle but with pistachio's

OK shes in the crock pot now for a 12 hour slow cook

1 lb. butter
4 C. water
10 grams of Pineapple Express bubble hash
14 grams of Barneys Farm vanilla Kush buds

While smoking a bowl of V. Kush life is good


----------



## Pimpernickel (Jan 16, 2011)

I just mixed my Bubble in with a batch of muffins and it worked great, I haven't tried turning it into butter for comparison though.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 16, 2011)

Pimpernickel said:


> I just mixed my Bubble in with a batch of muffins and it worked great, I haven't tried turning it into butter for comparison though.


Awsome! I knew pepole would be like Dont do it when I posted the question but gawd damn man how fucking high dose a person need to get I cant even kill a bowl a vanilla kush much less smoke a bowl of fucking trichcomes I do like to be able to function somwhat the rest of the day lol...


----------



## bigchili18 (Mar 5, 2011)

i dont believe your the jesus of cannabis because you dont know much about cannabis


----------



## bigchili18 (Mar 6, 2011)

sorry about that post my friend was on my account.


----------



## akgrown (Mar 7, 2011)

about 2-3 g of good bubble per stick and you will be soaring. you do not need to go through all the hoopla that is involed with making butter from green stuff. Just melt the butter in a pot over low low heat. Once melted, add all of your hash (crumble and break it up as best as possible) and add it to the butter. Whisk frequently until all the hash is melted and absorbed which is about 15 mins(there will still be some little pieces). Make sure to keep the heat low and enjoy some killer butter with great flavor.


----------

